

Echo (js-kit) comments to discontinue from Oct 1st - bosky101
https://sites.google.com/site/echocomments/

======
bosky101
found the disclaimer & the link to the official message from echo, when
reading [http://cocoawithlove.com/2008/12/ordereddictionary-
subclassi...](http://cocoawithlove.com/2008/12/ordereddictionary-subclassing-
cocoa.html)

does disqus plan to import all those comments ?

